# redfish



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught 2 redfish off the little pier,gulf breeze side of bob sikes.I normally fish on the bridge.But because of the rain i needed an easy exit.Both were oversize,caught on fresh dead shrimp small circle hook off the bottom.Also a croaker/white trout and a mullet.Glad i fished the pier instead of the bridge.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Liam!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:takephoto


----------

